# new and looking for advice



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi

I am new to this forum. I joined as I am looking for advice on buying a puppy.

We are looking at getting a puppy from September. I was initially looking at West Highland Terriers however after seeing some information on cockapoos I thought this might be a better fit for us. We live in a fairly small house with a smallish garden and have 2 children aged 6 and 8.

I am after a small dog due to the size of the house. I know cockapoos vary in size so is there anything in particular I should be looking for to ensure getting a smaller dog? I have read that they are good with children, what have peoples experience been with their dog and their children, although the children are young, they are well behaved and responsible so I don't see this being a problem.

Are there any recommended breeders in the south east of England? I have done a few searches on the internet and prices seem to vary considerably, does a lower price always indicate a lower quality of breeder, I obviously want to recognise and avoid dog farms at all costs.

I would be very grateful for any advice anyone can give me.
Thanks
Tara


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Tara,
More experienced members will offer better advice than me but, for a smaller and slightly less energetic dog I might consider a cavapoo rather than a cockapoo if I were you. I found a cavacockapoo puppy on a website so hopefully will get the best of both!
Read lot of info. on breed characteristics and what to look form and what to avoid, in terms of breeders but, mostly, go with your instincts. Lastly be prepared to travel for the right dog and right breeder if you need to. It will be worth it. Best of luck and look forward to hearing more!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I live with a 5 year old 5kg cockapoo and a 2 year old 16kg lab/collie cross and I know which would cope easier in a small house and garden 

You need to consider energy levels as well as just size and cockapoos are usually very high energy little dogs so you need to be totally sure that is what you are looking for rather than being swayed by thoughts of size.

As for quality of breeder, you want to be satisfied they have done full health checks on the parents - proper tests not just "they have been vet checked" http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/health-tests.html 

You also want to make sure the pups are reared in a way you wish, so maybe reared in the house not a shed at the bottom of the garden, meet at least the mother and make sure she is the type of dog you would like to live with (and make sure she is the mother - they should at least have photos of her with the pups when younger and be comfortable around them)


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me. The house isn't too small and I don't work so will have plenty of time during the day to expend some of that energy. What really appealed to me was the apparent loving nature of the breed. I will look into cavapoos too but the more I look and read the more my heart is set on a cockapoo. Is there a big difference between the American and English varieties?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My too Cockerpoos don't have a great deal of interaction with children on a day to day basis, but they love it when my grandchildren come round, particularly when they stay over. They think it's Christmas and they are the new toys. My dogs are happy to be groomed by them. To be petted by them, locked in the bedroom and read to, by them. It's been wonderful.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Any puppy is hard, work and all puppies have very sharp teeth.
I think dogs and children are a brilliant combination - but be ready for the first 3 months or so to be incredibly hard work, with children wailing because the puppy has bitten them or eaten their favourite toy etc etc!
Having a dog will (in time and with quite a bit of effort) be the very best thing for you and your family - you'll be out in all weathers exploring the local countryside and enjoying the love that a dog can give to each of you.
With experience of both cava and cocka poos I would say that there is precious little difference in their energy levels - poodles are full on active bright dogs with amazing bounceability  They are both very, very loving, Dot is possibly a bit more bonkers than Kiki who is a bit more neurotic 
Some people say that working cocker crosses can be more wired than show cockers and American cockers are possibly a bit smaller and a bit calmer - but don't forget with 50% poodle in the mix these differences may well be completely irrelevant!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cockapoos are very active dogs with a lot of stamina and energy. They are generally very good with children. When you choose a puppy make sure you can see its mother too. I found my breeder on breeders online, make sure you have lots of questions for them. The toy mixes are usually smaller and girls are usually smaller than boys.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For me it is about time. A cockapoo is a dog for a family who is dog like. That is lots of time spent outdoors, going interesting places where the dog can come along or staying home and interacting with your dog. I think in general the bigger the family is the happier they would be, as long as the time went into training them properly when they were puppies.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Tara, like you I haven't got a big house or even garden for that matter, but where I live there's no lack of nice places to walk Molly. 
I have two grandchildren one 4 and the other 2 all three get on very well. 

Again as others say health checks would be my number one priority, Molly and Sid were both probably the higher scale when come to price.
Molly is an f2 with English blood lines and Sid is an f2 but with American blood lines, not sure about the size difference as Sid is only 8 weeks and has a lot of growing to do.

I just love this breed and haven't met anyone yet that doesn't adore them when they meet them


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all your very useful advice. As you have been so helpful, I have a few more questions. Do cockapoos bark a lot? I know it varies hugely from dog to dog but I know that some breeds of dog are more 'yappy' than others. Also, how often do you take your dog to get groomed? I am just trying to arm myself with as much information as possible.

Thanks again!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot and Kiki both bark more than my collie, but a whole heap less than my friends jack russell! We live in a very quiet suburb - if there is noise out in the road it is unusual and they will shout to make sure I am aware. Kiki barks at the wretched pigeons and sea gulls that perch on the roof, or the swing etc.
Dot has a yodelly hello woof with which she greets some dogs when we are out.
I don't think they bark too much.
They have a hair cut every 8-10 weeks. I do comb them through very regularly and so far we have never had any serious matts. My groomer would advise every 6-8 weeks if their coats got out of hand.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly likes to let me know what is going on in the world and the pigeons that they do not have her permission to perch on the roof of HER house so can be noisy at times.

Grooming wise I do her myself about every 5-6 weeks. However her coat takes an awful lot more care than this. I keep her coat short but need to comb her through a couple of times a week to make sure she is matt free. After wet walks she needs drying and in the mud she ends up covered and usually needs dunking in the sink to get the worst of that off her when we come back.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not much gratuitous barking here, but then I might be biased because I do not mind a dog who barks to inform us of intruders.

Grooming does take time, don't consider one if you don't have a spare half hour or so once a week and money for a groomer every two months or so. It can add up!


----------

